# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Give this thing a title?

## LifeStandsStill

The rage continues to pour out of my eyes,
Making miniature puddles on my desk
Never did I think it would come to this
How good did it feel for you?
Did you think about me?
When you shoved that blade into my chest?
A true betrayer,
You stab from the front.
So many years I had a chance to leave,
You smothered me until I couldn't breathe.
Always doing the same thing,
Never stopping because of the rain.
I misjudged you
And now I don't trust you.
I cry as I hear this song that I relate to
Trying to think of a place I could escape to.
I don't know whether to laugh or to cry
All I know is that I feel like I want to die.





Yeah. So I had to get some things off my chest.
I figured I could make this a little fun by asking people to give it their own title?
Lol.

----------

